# Jeff Speakman



## kenpoworks (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to thank Mr. Speakman for finding the time to fit Jersey into his busy European Seminar Schedule at such short notice. Mr. Speakman led two days of intensive training at Roy Mac Donalds School; he covered a vast amount of material and worked tirelessly to make sure that everyone who attended received the attention they needed regardless of rank or association. 

This midweek event was extremely well attended; there where even black belts who flew in from the UK at the last minute to take part. 

A social event on Wednesday night rounded things off with some good food, fine wine, great stories and some rare old Scottish Whisky.

Richie

artyon:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 14, 2005)

Good to hear that Mr. Speakman was able to fit you in.  The event sounded both excellent and well-attended.  I hope to attend one of his seminars myself, one of these days (Randy- Master of Procrastination).
By the way, did he mention any film projects on the horizon?  Always glad to see Kenpo on the big screen.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Randy (m.o.p...lol)
Mr. Speakman has many ongoing as well as pending media projects including the "big screen" which I am sure will soon become common knowledge.
Richie


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

For example, Bloodlines.


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Arnisador,
From what I gathered Mr. Speakman's future Kenpo/martial arts projects cover much more than the movies. Multi-media, educational and charity topics are also high on his immediate and rather full agendas.
Richie


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 17, 2005)

Just under curiosity, who does Jeff Speakman train under these days? 

Thanks in advance.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 17, 2005)

Jamie,
Considering that for two years he was part of Mr. Parkers personal study group just before his passing, who were the last generation of E.Ps private students, it is a difficult question for me to answer, I know he has trained with lots of seniors in the last 15yrs to whom he is very respectful.
My answer after training with him and talking directly to him would be "that his training and teaching is definately still under Mr.Parker's influence".
If your question was "politically" motivated (which I am sure it's not)then I am not the person to answer it.
Your best bet is to try and catch some mat time with him as well as some social time and he will in my experience anyway answer any and all the questions you put to him.
Richie


----------



## Bluetone (Oct 17, 2005)

> I would like to thank Mr. Speakman for finding the time to fit Jersey into his busy European Seminar Schedule at such short notice.


I'd like to second that thank you!

The short time was really really good (although the whisky was enough to burn your tongue off).

We were still practicing some of the techniques we learnt in class this evening.

Peter
(the quiet one)


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Peter,
I remeber you from training and the dinner,it was a hectic couple of days, glad you had a good time, my matt time with Mr. Speakman worked out at roughly 9/10 hours per day which I thoroughly enjoyed..
Glad to hear you are practising, we all need to , because "practice makes permanent"
Take care
Richie.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 20, 2005)

Bluetone said:
			
		

> I'd like to second that thank you!
> 
> The short time was really really good (although the whisky was enough to burn your tongue off).
> 
> ...


Hi Peter! :wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk, & I hope you enjoy the forums.  If you have time, you might also want to check out KenpoTalk as well (the link is below, in my signature).  

Best Wishes on your Kenpo journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Kim Dahl (Oct 21, 2005)

Is there any pictures from the seminar with Mr. Speakman ?

Best Kenpo Regards
Kimpo
www.americankenpo.dk


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Kim,
I did not manage to get any pictures at all, I was too busy working on the material. My matt time was so focused on training that taking photos became an after thought for me anyway. 
Next time I will try and remember to get a few shots.
Regards 
Richie


----------



## Bluetone (Oct 21, 2005)

> Mr. Speakman worked out at roughly 9/10 hours per day which I thoroughly enjoyed..


The time I spent didn't feel that long it went so fast.


> Hi Peter!  Welcome to MartialTalk, & I hope you enjoy the forums.


Thanks Gin-Gin


> Is there any pictures from the seminar with Mr. Speakman ?


 I think someone was showing some photos the other day, I can to ask around and see if they'd allow me post them.

Peter


----------



## kenpoworks (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Peter,


			
				Bluetone said:
			
		

> The time I spent didn't feel that long it went so fast


Mr. speakman was working the black belts from 11am on both days..I do have the bruises to proove it.
You attended the evening seminars which ran over by at least forty five minutes on both nights.
Who was taking the pictures and can I have a squint?
Richie


----------

